# HILFE! intel i7 920/asus p6t startet nicht



## DomPhilChris (4. März 2009)

so: zuerst meine komponenten


mainboard: asus p6t (x58)
prozessor: intel i7 920 (nicht oc - hab ich auch nicht vor)
ram: 3 x 2GB - corsair xms3 1333Mhz
gehäuse: thermaltake m5 (2x 12cm lüfter)
netzteil: enermax pro 82 - 525 watt
grafikkarte: power color hd 4870 (512 gddr5)
harddisk: samsung spin pont f1 500GB (16 mb)
opt. lauffwerk: samsung dvd brenner (22x)


habe alle anschlüsse schon 2 mal kontrolliert (beide 12v cpu stecker sind dran), der power und
reset button am mainboard leuchten, doch das ding lässt sich einfach nicht einschalten (egal ob am mb oder über den gehäuse knopf).
das netzteil ist stark genug - hab ich mir auf der asus homepage ausrechnen lassen: 500W netzteil sollte 
(aufgerundet) reichen - noch dazu gibt mir das enermax noch 15% spielraum.
die grafikkarte hat nat. beide stromanschlüsse bekommen. power fan + cpu fan ist am mb dran;
mit nur einem ram hab ichs auch schon ausproiert zu starten, genauso wie mit ohne den 2 gehäuselüftern...

das problem ist, es tut sich einfach gar nichts wenn man einschalten will!
ich vermute stark, dass mein netzteil nicht ordentlich funktioniert.

das ist zum ersten mal, dass ich mir einen pc selber zusammenstelle, ich brauche ihn jetzt schon wirklich dringend.
mein alter pc ist schon mehr als 7 jahre alt (trau mich gar nicht sagen was für einer

bitte, kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen?


----------



## fadade (4. März 2009)

Hast du die Abstandhalter mit eingebaut (manche vergessen das ja jz immer noch ^^)

vllt hast du beim Einbau auch ein TEil beschädigt -> kannste wenn nix mehr hilft einfach nochma neu zusammenbauen und dann erst zu Elektronikfritzen geben (xD)


----------



## noxistar (4. März 2009)

Schon probiert ob das System funktionieren würde wenn du nur CPU und RAM einbaust ( graka und laufwerke weglassen ) ?
Hast nen anderes Netzteil zum probieren da ( dort auch nur MB mit CPU und RAM kontrollieren reicht ja ).

Alles nochmal abklemmen und neu draufsetzen. Hast du nen Speaker vom Gehäuse dran falls das MB Pieptöne gibt ?
Richtige RAM -Slots verwendet für Triplechannel ?

Dein neues Netzteil mal mit altem Rechner probieren.


----------



## DomPhilChris (4. März 2009)

also erstens: ich war sehr vorsichtig, beschädigt ist sicher nichts (hoffentlich)
@ abstandhalter : *was is das genau? *

anderes netzteil hab ich nur eins mit 300 watt (eben vom alten tower) - das wird nicht so ganz hinhaun - bzw ist es im gehäuse eingebaut...

speaker im gehäuse gibt es soweit ich das gesehen habe keinen :/ - es tut sich jedoch *garnichts
* ramslots hab ich die 1er zuerst verwendet (also a1, b1, c1)


----------



## noxistar (4. März 2009)

DomPhilChris schrieb:


> also erstens: ich war sehr vorsichtig, beschädigt ist sicher nichts (hoffentlich)
> @ abstandhalter : *was is das genau? *
> 
> anderes netzteil hab ich nur eins mit 300 watt (eben vom alten tower) - das wird nicht so ganz hinhaun - bzw ist es im gehäuse eingebaut...
> ...



Abstandshalter sind die messingschrauben mit innengewinde die man auf das mainboardtray schraubt und auf die man dann das Mainboard schraubt.
Solltest du aber wenn du laut handbuch vorgegangen bist benutzt haben.

Wenn du das mit dem Netzteil nicht probieren willst wirst du wohl zum Fachmann rennen müssen 
Warum probierst dus nicht wenigstens aus. Dadurch weißt du dann wenigstens ob das Netzteil geht ( ob du nun das neue im alten rechner oder das alte im neuen testest is ja wurscht ). 300W reichen nur für CPU und RAM auf dem MB locker aus.


----------



## DomPhilChris (4. März 2009)

werde das gleich morgen bei tageslicht angehen!

danke erst einmal für die infos! melde mich dann nochmal morgen.

schöne nacht derweil noxistar!


----------



## vizeu17 (7. März 2009)

Hallo denke ich weiß woran es liegt, da ich das selbe probl. hatte.
wo stecken deine Arbeitsspeicherriegel drin schwarz oder Orange?
versuche sie in den anderen eizustecken.
hat bei mir geholfen  
ps: Speicherbank 1, in der Anleitung fürs P6T  beschrieben. 

MfG VizeU17


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. März 2009)

Hast du denn auch die Kabel für Power, Reset, HDD-LED und Power-LED richtig aufs Mainboard gesteckt? Wenn nicht, dann ist es klar, dass nichts anläuft


----------



## Ru3en (8. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch die Kabel für Power, Reset, HDD-LED und Power-LED richtig aufs Mainboard gesteckt? Wenn nicht, dann ist es klar, dass nichts anläuft



das P6T hat 2 Schalter auf dem Board


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. März 2009)

Ru3en schrieb:


> das P6T hat 2 Schalter auf dem Board


-stimmt hat es 

-a1 ; b1 ; c1 ist schonmal richtig Handbuch Seite 2-12 Kapitel 2.4.1

-und wenn alle Stecker Stecken und das Netzteil eingeschaltet ist vermute ich entweder etwas defekt ist z.B.
Netzteil oder Mainbord oder er mit 3 Speichermodulen Probleme hat, dann würde ich es mal mit 2 versuchen auf A1 und B1

-was er noch versuchen kann event ein Bios reset es sei denn er ist noch nie da rein gekommen

-und hoffe mal der Monitor ist in Ordnung und die GPU

PS: Frage hast du einen Bordlautsprecher angeschlossen (keine Ahnung wie das ding richtig heißt) aber Piept der PC beim starten ? ...gehäuse speaker... gabs bei mir auch eigentlich nicht habe aber einen rann gesteckt (war mal als zubehör bei einem Mainbord dabei) 

-zum testen kannst du auch das 300 watt teil mal kurz benutzen zum einschalten wirds schon reichen falls das andere defekt sein sollte bzw leih dir eines ... 

-helfen kann auch Vobis (die Filiale in meiner nähe ist leider Pleite gegangen) kostet aber natürlich etwas aber besser als einen Techniker kommen zu lassen oder Hardware zurückzuschicken die am ende ganz und nicht! defekt war

-alles was unnötig ist würde ich zum testen abziehen, also Festplatten und Laufwerke und alle Steckkarten ausser einer Graffikkarte (und möglichst eine einfache ohne zusätzlichen Strom Anschluss)


----------



## DomPhilChris (12. März 2009)

alles versucht - nix geklappt
zurück zum händler wo ich das mainboard her hatte und überraschung...

*das mainboard war defekt!*

der verkäufer sagte auch: wenn sich der pc gar nicht starten lässt und alles richtig angeschlossen ist, ist die erste anlaufstelle ein defektes mainboard.

resumeé: ohne mit der wimper zu zucken umgetauscht
der pc läuft wie geschmiert  (mehr als 38% prozessorauslastung hatte ich bisher noch nicht)
die teile kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen - alles zusammen nicht ganz 950€ 
*alles* bei 1280x1024 in höchsten einstellungen spielbar (bei crysis vllt. ein bischen die karte oc'n)

*danke für die hilfe  *


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. März 2009)

Freut mich für dich, das jetzt alles so läuft wie es soll


----------



## noxistar (12. März 2009)

DomPhilChris schrieb:


> *das mainboard war defekt!*
> der verkäufer sagte auch: wenn sich der pc gar nicht starten lässt und alles richtig angeschlossen ist, ist die erste anlaufstelle ein defektes mainboard.


Na sag mal.... schon wieder ein P6t was defekt war...
Einige Kunden bei uns im Laden hatten auch viele Probleme mit den Boards. Seitdem verbauen wir hauptsächlich Gigabytes EX58 oder MSI X58 Boards.
Die werden von PCGH auch als Preis-Leistungstipps geführt 

Schön das es wenigstens jetzt läuft bei dir !


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. März 2009)

noxistar schrieb:


> Seitdem verbauen wir hauptsächlich Gigabytes EX58 oder MSI X58 Boards.


 
Die Gigabytes EX58 sind schon recht gut, die MSI X58 Boards hingegen überhitzen schnell, also die GPU, da die Kühlung nicht ausreichend ist. Im Moment kann man für den Core i7 also nur Gigabyte uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## noxistar (12. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Gigabytes EX58 sind schon recht gut, die MSI X58 Boards hingegen überhitzen schnell, also die GPU, da die Kühlung nicht ausreichend ist. Im Moment kann man für den Core i7 also nur Gigabyte uneingeschränkt empfehlen


Is richtig , aber für Übertakter würde ich auch kein MSI Board verbauen bei der x58 Plattform. Für Normaluser ist das aber die günstigste Alternative auf so ein System umzusteigen.


----------



## CrSt3r (12. März 2009)

Gz zum Erfolg ... schade um das Board 

Schon ein Umtausch-Board bekommen ? Oder musst du ewig warten ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. März 2009)

noxistar schrieb:


> Is richtig , aber für Übertakter würde ich auch kein MSI Board verbauen bei der x58 Plattform. Für Normaluser ist das aber die günstigste Alternative auf so ein System umzusteigen.



Also ich fand die 66-70 Grad Chipsatz-Temperatur der MSI X58 Platinium Mainboards die ich bereits hier hatte alles andere als beruhigend. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich diese gleich wieder zurückgeschickt. Bei Mindfactory wurde das MSI X58 Platinium auch aus dem Sortiment genommen, nachdem es eine Reklamationsquote von 38-42% gab 

Ziemlich schade, dass MSI das mainboard so verhunst hat, da es an sich ein gutes Layout etc... hat.


----------



## Profiluki (14. März 2009)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe leider ein ähnliches Problem..., Vor ca. einem Monat habe ich mir einen PC mit

Core i7 920
Asus P6T Deluxe
Evga Geforce 285 GTX
6*2 GB RAM von Corsair
und einem Netzteil von Corsair(650W)

zusammengebaut. Es lief alles perfekt ein Monat lang. Doch dann verweigerte der PC auf einmal den Start. Die Lüfter liefen, die LEDs leuchteten, doch es kam kein Beepton vom Motherboard Lautsprecher und 
Bild wurde auch keines angezeigt. Ich denke ja das es an der Stromversorgung hapert. 
Am Board gibt es zwei 12V Anschlüsse, bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen angeschlossen, aber lief ja ein Monat ohne Probleme.

Ich danke im Voraus für Hilfe.

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. März 2009)

Dann versuch es mal mit allen 8 Pins der extra 12 Volt-Leitung. Andernfalls bleibt dir bloß noch übrig das wohl defekte Mainboard einzuschicken, wenn du den Fehler tatsächlich auf das Mainboard eingrenzen kannst


----------



## prinz_purgen (18. Mai 2009)

Servus, 

ich habe auch ein problem mit dem asus p6t. Der Rechner lief 3 wochen stabil ohne probleme, bis er auf einmal ausging. danach ließ sich das system nicht mehr starten (nicht einmal die lüfter haben sich noch gedreht). hab dann netzteil und mainboard zur kontrolle zurück zu alternate geschickt. die haben mir dann versichert das beide komponenten tadellos funktionieren und mir wieder zurück geschickt. 

Nun hab ich jetzt das mainboard als erstes außerhalb vom gehäuse getestet. hat dann auch normal gebootet. danach hab ich das mainboard und das netzteil voller vorfreude wieder ins gehäuse eingebaut und siehe da, da tat sich gaaaaaaaaaaaaar nischts. das tolle ist, dass jetzt das board selbst außerhalb des gehäuses nicht startet.

hat von euch irgendjemand ne ahnung was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte oder wo der fehler liegen könnte? kurzschluss? wakelkontakt?

asus p6t
core i7 920
3 x 2gb 1333 ram von ocz
evga gtx 260
silverstone st60f - (600 watt)

hab den 8 pol stecker benutzt und das mainboard mit der vorgesehenen abstandshalter eingebaut. bin extrem am verzweifeln

danke im vorraus

gruß


----------



## The_Final (18. Mai 2009)

Hast du das MB mit demselben NT und mit allen Komponenten außerhalb des Gehäuses getestet?


----------



## prinz_purgen (18. Mai 2009)

außerhalb des gehäuses hab ich beide male ohne festplatten & dvd laufwerk getestet. 

das netzteil war auch immer das gleiche. 

bin total ratlos


----------



## The_Final (18. Mai 2009)

Hört sich fast so an, als hätte es beim erneuten Einbauen des Boards einen Kurzschluss gegeben. Sicherheitshalber die einzelnen Komponenten ausschließen, falls möglich ein anderes NT testen.


----------



## prinz_purgen (18. Mai 2009)

das bezweifle ich stark. das ist ja das gleiche problem wie vor der reklamation


----------

